

Bruce Schneier TED talk: The security mirage - stonesixone
http://www.ted.com/talks/bruce_schneier.html

======
stonesixone
One-sentence summary of this 20-minute video: people are hopelessly bad at
making security decisions because we respond to the feeling of security rather
than the reality.

------
gosub
A nice quote from the video: "If it's in the news, don't worry about it"

